# how is this for a avatar?



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 8, 2017)

i really need someone to tell me about my avatar, im currently using it right now but i would like to show it to people to see your answers,well here its is go answer to the poll to answer my question:note i drew it myself with a mouse in 16bit hatty hattington from battleblock theater game and is pretty small.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) nice pixel art


----------



## zezzo (Jan 8, 2017)

I like it 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What about my new avatar?


----------



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 8, 2017)

zezzo said:


> I like it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> What about my new avatar?


that's good were did you get that idea from?


----------



## zezzo (Jan 8, 2017)

TheMemeGuy said:


> that's good were did you get that idea from?


I got it custom drawn by a temp user. I'll find their name.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zezzo said:


> I got it custom drawn by a temp user. I'll find their name.


@x65943


----------



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 8, 2017)

zezzo said:


> I got it custom drawn by a temp user. I'll find their name.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


oh him he hated my meme post


----------



## x65943 (Jan 8, 2017)

TheMemeGuy said:


> oh him he hated my meme post


I don't hate your post, it fits in with all the other EOF stuff. 

I just thought it was strange that most of the EOF posts at the time had been made by newbies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2017)

It's quite Other. *nods reassuringly*


----------



## BARNWEY (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice avatar, I love BattleBlock Theater


----------



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 8, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> I don't hate your post, it fits in with all the other EOF stuff.
> 
> I just thought it was strange that most of the EOF posts at the time had been made by newbies.


i agree man thats probably where the newbies go to if they just joined or thats just me


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks very nice


----------

